# Converting SS Specialized P1 to Geared



## Kerosinek (Dec 1, 2010)

What all is involved in this? I'm thinking either a 7spd or a 9spd. My P1 is a 2005 and it does have the derailer hanger, but it is kind of squished and out of round. Drill and retap? I was also told they make a sleeve I can push in after drilling it back to round and that seems "cleaner" any info on this?

Am I right in thinking that all I would need is a rear cassette, derailer, and a new front sprocket? What size sprocket would be a good fit?

I'll be using the bike for park riding, DJ, trails, and light freeride. The reason for the gears is because I _do_ want to hit trails with it and commuting on a SS can kind of suck at times...


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

Any modification to the frame will void the warranty. Just saying for what it's worth.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

http://wheelsmfg.com/tech/PDF/ds-kit_instructions.pdf

You would also need a shifter, cable, housing. Sprocket depends on riding type and whatnot. If it's a 104 BCD 4 bolt crank, the smallest you can easily run is a 32t. I ran a 36t with a 11-32 cassette. But it will depend on your trails, hills, etc. You do not necessarily need a new front sprocket.


----------



## bryan_d (Mar 16, 2009)

droptopchevy said:


> Any modification to the frame will void the warranty. Just saying for what it's worth.


On top of that, most warranties do not cover jumping either. 

http://cdn.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/Frame_and_Warranty_Policy_Updated.pdf

That sleeve suggestion is pretty neat.

Bryan d


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

The Specialized P2 has horizontal dropouts, does the P1 not have horizontal track ends?


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

yes it has track ends, but what does that have to do with the OP's problem?


----------

